# Tynee is home!!!



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our Sulcatata (a 100+ pound tortoise) went missing when we were on vacation last summer. He has gotten out before but everyone around here knows who he is and where he lives so we always get him back.
We had searched and alerted the neighbors and even animal control in case someone had taken him in. NOTHING! We searched the watermelon field down the street, which would have been heaven to him, but no one had seen him. We finally deduced that someone must have taken him. (He has been stolen before but was returned when they realized what terrible pets these guys make if one is not prepared to properly care for them.)
Yesterday some neighborhood children showed up and said they had found him and that he was stuck in a hole. I figured he had burrowed underground to hibernate. No such luck. He had crawled into a storm drain, crossed two lanes of road and was under a manhole cover. 
I had visions of being on the news with jack-hammers and crews and cranes to get him out. And then getting a bill from the county. I got my husband to come home and he set to work measuring and wiggling and determined that it would be possible to extract him. It was getting cold and dark when a neighbor came by and offered help. He was much younger and stronger than my hubby and just kept wiggling and maneuvering until he could pull him up. How nice it is to be able to offer fresh eggs and milk to someone as a thank-you/reward.
I had already plugged in the heater in his house. We added a second heater and got him in as we can not feed him until his core is warm. Luckily, these big guys are made to go long periods without food or water and I believe he will make a full recovery from his ordeal. I hope he felt happy when he woke up warm and toasty back where he belongs. Here he is at about a year old with our dachshund. And two years ago with my sons shepherd mix. When I got him he was no bigger than fit in the palm of my hand.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...he's big  Glad you found him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's huge! How old is he?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

He is 12 years old.
Funny thing. One of the neighbors, for whatever reason, called animal control. Well, since we had called them in Sept, they called my husband to see if it could be Tynee. Then, my husband called me and says, "Animal control called and said that there is some guy named Jerry guarding him and claiming he is his!!"
I said, "Rod, that is our son!":slapfloor:
(Jerry actually did not leave his side until we brought him home.)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

good show!!!


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations for getting him back. You (and Tynee) must feel so relieved for him being found. He must be happy to be back at home . 

I love turtles and tortoises, and have had my fair share of stories about them. Here's a story of how I got my shelled friend. I found a Painted Turtle near the sidewalk near our front yard, there was no water is anywhere near here. He walked right up to me and was not scared at all of me holding him. I have done my fair share of helping turtles cross roads, some huge snappers before. I just move them to the other side of the road. Almost always there was some water right nearby. In this case there were just a bunch of yards filled with vicious dogs. I took him to the Audubon Center, concerned about the lack of water within miles, and asked what they thought about him. They looked at him and some kids in a day camp saw him and petted him. They told me that they are almost sure that he was a released pet. Due to problems in his shell caused by the way people fed him and his extreme friendliness towards people. They recommended me to not release him, saying he won't survive. Anyways, long story short I took him home and adopted him. I just hope that he is not someones lost turtle, like in your situation. I guess if I left him there he would die of heat, dogs, or dehydration though. This happened a few years ago, she is doing great now and living in a nice tank.


Cool story, and once again congrats! :gift:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow. how neat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS! So he has been living in the neighborhood, evading people, this entire year?! And how the heck did the children see him /find him! They were playing in the storm drain pipe?! This is fabulous! Congratulations on being reunited. I wonder how he found enough food.


----------

